# ping domain is OK but cannot open websites



## TomHsiung (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello,

My server has two ethernet cards.

I have enabled the packet forwarding function on my server. NAT is also enabled.

To ping domain like bing.com, etc, is OK. But I cannot open website, e.g., bing.com

Tom


----------



## TomHsiung (Sep 16, 2018)

It's strange. Some websites could be opened via the browser while others could not.


----------



## Max212 (Sep 16, 2018)

What type is your wan connection? It could be issue with MTU.


----------



## NemoThunderbolt (Oct 7, 2018)

Is it begins after update to 11.2? I have similiar problem after updating to 11.2, but it was ok on 11.1
If not - most likely problem in mtu on wan interface.


----------



## `Orum (Oct 11, 2018)

Yeah, ifconfig output would be helpful here.  If it is MTU (and assuming you're using DHCP) you can override the ISP's MTU in dhclient.conf.


----------

